

Light speed: Flying into fantasy - gdudhoria
http://www.bbc.co.uk/go/rss/int/news/-/news/science-environment-15034414

======
sandroyong
Confirm it, confirm it, confirm it! It's baffling, yes, but not altogether
inconceivable. In the case of black holes that supposedly exert an equal or
greater force to slow down or stop light, why is it not conceivable to have a
greater force that is faster than the speed of light? Findings like these
forces us to view things (and hopefully accept things) outside of our comfort
zone. If it is confirmed, it brings us to the doorstep of dimensions > 3rd;
more quantum physics and string theories; and (so cool) warping of time and
the fabric of space. The fact that CERN scientists have detected neutrinos
ahead of what they expected means that they detected it!!! - a natural process
in its own right, but we have now managed to detected it; ergo, it suggests
that they don't follow the rules of physics that we have established and that
there are more laws that we do not know about.....how exciting!

